
Font Awesome 3.2 Released – 58 new icons, SCSS support, many new brand icons - fortawesome
http://fortawesome.github.com/Font-Awesome/?r=hn&v=3.2.0
======
bluetidepro
This a nice update for Font Awesome, but I am still a big advocate for using
IcoMoon [1] to generate your own icon font.

I think it's the best way to generate a font with only the icons you actually
need. It's a much more lean way to handle icons, rather than just getting an
icon font with a huge library that you won't even use 70% of. And don't get me
wrong, Font Awesome has great icons, but I would just use those inside IcoMoon
to generate a font that has only the icons you need.

[1] [http://icomoon.io/](http://icomoon.io/)

~~~
fortawesome
I made Font Awesome, and I concur! If you really care about load times and
performance, definitely subset your icon fonts!

~~~
buren
Thanks for an awesome libary

------
hayksaakian
What's actually new:

[http://fortawesome.github.io/Font-Awesome/whats-
new/](http://fortawesome.github.io/Font-Awesome/whats-new/)

~~~
fortawesome
There's actually a whole new build system, where LESS, SCSS, and CSS are
completely driven off a single icons.yml file. Hooray for no more copy and
paste!

------
swanson
Still missing the HackerNews icon :)

[https://github.com/FortAwesome/Font-
Awesome/issues/1197](https://github.com/FortAwesome/Font-Awesome/issues/1197)

~~~
fortawesome
Good call. Moved the issue into the 4.0 milestone.

I basically took the democratic approach for this release by hitting the
issues with the most +1s.

------
tagliala
Thanks Dave!

Also updated the comparison tool here:
[http://tagliala.github.io/vectoriconsroundup/](http://tagliala.github.io/vectoriconsroundup/)

------
akurilin
Font Awesome is a real godsend when looking for simple and effective icons.
It's neat to have most of what you need icon-wise all in one place.

------
sc00ter
Is it just me, or do quite a few of these look like they've been auto-
converted from a bitmap, and picked up jaggies in the process (icon-windows
for example)?

~~~
fortawesome
That's because it's a brand icon. I haven't made any changes to them at all,
which means they're necessarily not optimized.

If you see some non-brand icons that look like they have issues, definitely
let me know.

------
crazygringo
This is maybe slightly off-topic... but does anyone know of an icon-font for
AJAX indicators?

FontAwesome has a single one which is tries to rotate, but which isn't quite
the same (and relies on newer browsers).

I'm thinking a font with perhaps twelve lines/spokes for each position, where
you'd superimpose all twelve, and then use CSS to animate their colors/opacity
only (not actually moving/rotating them), but with a JS fallback.

------
gimliclc
I was really hoping to see some sport/athletic icons... maybe next time.

------
iusable
Dave is doing a fantastic job here! His 'democratic' approach is killing it.
The time difference between 3.0 -> 3.1 to 3.1 -> 3.2 was really good, so happy
that he's doing this! :)

------
uaydin
Great! A question, is there any way to generate a custom version Font Awesome
where we select icons that we want to use?

As new versions appear, there are many unused icons which adds unnecessary
size increase.

~~~
fortawesome
Definitely. The guys over at [http://www.icnfnt.com/](http://www.icnfnt.com/)
are a couple of versions back, but the IcoMoon app works pretty darn well:
[http://icomoon.io/app/](http://icomoon.io/app/)

Anyone else have any other favorite options?

~~~
briangonzalez
FontPrep has built in subset options, which work really well for subsetting
FontAwesome.

I'll give away a few free licenses for anyone curious, just hit me up on
Twitter. @brianmgonzalez

[http://fontprep.com](http://fontprep.com)

------
joeblau
This looks awesome. I love the rotation, stacking, and the new icons. Keep
continuing the innovation!

------
salxo
Is a amazing collection. But, i send DB icon few months ago but no add to
collection, nobody need it ?

------
csmatt
Thanks for the library. It rocks!

